# Pac Boots



## hogman3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Aanybody used them? What brand and do you recommend?


----------



## luv2camp (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an older pair of Rocky Pac boots. I use them camping thru the winter and my feet never get cold. They are water resistant also and I've put them to the test and never got wet feet. I hiked with them one time on a one day,15 mile hike, and they killed my feet.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a pair of LL Bean boots years ago- Wish I had never gotten rid of them.


----------



## horse2292 (Oct 8, 2009)

Schnee's pac boots  from Montana. I will do a review.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 8, 2009)

Schnee's for really cold temps out west. I NEVER use them here.

I wear Sorel's with inserts if its 0-20 degrees


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 20, 2009)

Another vote for Schnees'.


----------

